# Pen Blank Storage



## alankulwicki7 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey all,
I used to keep my pen blanks in a couple of drawers and it was a real pain to sort through them. I could never find just the right blank when I needed to. Then, a few months ago, I saw a post on IAP with someone's shelf for storing pen blanks. I was just going by memory but I think it looked something like this.

I whipped this together in about 90 minutes using a couple of extra door jambs, scrap paneling and scrap plywood. Since I had all of the wood, the total cost was just $0.00.:biggrin:

It's not fancy and certainly not my best work but now I can keep my blanks all in one spot and it will be much easier to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 10, 2014)

That's perfect if you have the wall space for it. Very convienent and handy. I use some hard plastic stackable bins for mine. They were throwing them out at my work, so I got a trunck full of them one day. Wish I had the wall space for something more accessable like that. Good work.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 10, 2014)

I wish I had the wall space too!  But I store all mine in MFRB's from the USPS, since they provide them for free!


----------



## BJohn (Oct 10, 2014)

I would like to be organized like that also btu just have the wall space. I do have to fix something up, somewhere.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks nice   


I want mine in drawers though   I need to see each one


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. This is about the only wall space in my shop I could put something like this. The rest of my shop has either storage shelves or pegboard above the base cabinets. The shelf fits nicely over my Jet mini lathe so it's tucked out of the way but still easy to get to when needed.


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 10, 2014)

good idea


----------



## mrrichieboy (Oct 10, 2014)

I built something similar a few years ago and it holds most of my pen blanks...about 400 or so, but then I've been known to exceed the capacity from time to time (sometimes really go over!!!)...can never have enough pen blanks!!!---Rich


----------



## preacherman (Oct 10, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> I wish I had the wall space too!  But I store all mine in MFRB's from the USPS, since they provide them for free!



And those are stacked under the lathe, under the bench, on top of cabinets, etc,etc,:biggrin:

That rack looks nice!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Oct 10, 2014)

preacherman said:


> That rack looks nice!



Wow, I've never been complimented on my 'rack' before! :biggrin:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice way to find one quick...I have to keep mine in closed cabinets, too much dust collects on open shelving.


----------



## navycop (Oct 18, 2014)

I keep my blanks in clear storage tubs from walmart. Some times it takes me to the last bin to find the perfect blank..


----------

